

Ask HN: How to find a co-founder for a non-profit? - socent

I&#x27;ve co-founded two enterprises previously, both profit making. Both co-founders came from my existing network, and worked for equity as well as cash.<p>However, I cannot find a business co-founder within my current network who would consider starting a non-profit; likely because most of the upside is ring-fenced (although as I am based in the UK, I can form a non-profit which allows up to 35% of profits to be distributed as a dividend).<p>How did you find your non-profit co-founder? Am I approaching this the wrong way, or am I simply failing to convince people of my vision for the non-profit?
======
czbond
My guess is that the engrained reactions of a person hearing the words "non-
profit" is keeping many from hearing much more of your pitch. Meaning, all a
co-founder "hears" is what their psyche translates as "I will be living off
Ramen forever". Tell us more - you might find the right person.

~~~
socent
In the UK, there are a large number of non-profits (social enterprises,
charities) that either produce goods or sell services as part of their
mission. For example, a non-profit hires people with learning difficulties and
has them recycle wood products, which are subsequently sold to the general
public. The employee gets some form of training and employment, and the non-
profit gets funds to repeat the process (often supplemented with donations).

A lot of their products and services could be sold on-line. However,
e-commerce is not an easy task, nor is it necessarily cheap (I've worked in
the industry for several years now). It also distracts from the non-profits
main mission, whatever that may be.

The non-profit I want to start would provide e-commerce as a service to other
non-profits: getting more customers for the products they sell or services
they deliver, reducing their time spent on fundraising, and allowing them to
focus more on their mission.

Commercially, the margins on non-profit products and services tend to be quite
high; and non-profits (in particular charities) are used to paying a % of
donations in fundraising costs. As a non-profit delivering this service, 65%
of profits must be re-invested back into delivering it [the service]. However,
as a community interest company, 35% of profits can be distributed as
dividends. For reference, JustGiving (a for-profit) raises tens of millions
for charities, and has revenue of 16MM/year.

------
thegrif
Shoot me a note - I have non-profit experience and may be able to pair you up
with some interested colleagues depending on what you're going after. I am at
linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin.

